# How to update your LetCool N350JP firmware



## gloweyjoey (Dec 19, 2010)

*How to update your LetCool N350JP firmware from v1.0 to v2.1*

1. Download the firmware from filetrip.
2. Extract using WinRAR.
3. Format micro sd.
4. Place the files (1.img, config.ini, Images_RedBoot_201000427.img, isp.ini)  from the folder inside the .rar on to the ROOT of your micro sd.
5. Insert micro sd into the LetCool.
6. Navigate to Settings (the briefcase on the far right)
7. In settings, go all the way down to System Information.
8. Select TF card. 

At this point you should get a message about not turning off your system while updating, so make sure you have enough battery life or plug into a usb to a/c adapter or use a motarolla or blackberry charger.
Say yes and the update should begin. It takes about 5 minutes.
When its done, restart and enjoy!


----------

